# I think my dog doesn't like me at all. :/



## dartrudes (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, (sorry for the bad english and typos in this post it is not my first language)
My family has a beautiful mini dachshund who is going to be 3 years old this march and i really have this feeling that she does not like me at all!
When I try to cuddle with her she would leave pretty soon and never really stays.
When I try to walk her she does not walk at all, it's like she does not trust me at all.
She will just stand and not move when i want to walk her, not even down the block.
She used to be very playful with me but for some reason she is acting weird with me now.
I have never yelled/punished/hit her but i have also never been the one to walk her.
If someone could give me tips on how to make her love me more and how i can gain her trust so i can actually walk her thanks a lot.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

First I just want to say your English is very good.

My advice is to start slow and at first try to do what she wants rather than what you want her to do. She may just not be a very cuddly dog so don't try to force her to be. Food, play, training and praise are great ways to bond with a dog. 

To start: If you can, become the person who feeds her. When she voluntarily comes near you, give her a treat. Build positive associations with your time together. Try to soften your voice and speak in a positive upbeat tone to her. Make yourself less threatening by not staring directly at her, leaning over her or being overly loud. Get down on her level.

Further bonding: When she's comfortable being around you, you can start training her. Only use positive reinforcement and try to keep it fun. Play with her when she wants to play, teach her to fetch if she doesn't already, play tug, make a flirt pole etc. If you want to walk her, start indoors with her on a leash then gradually move to the yard and then finally out to the street, using lots of praise and treats to keep her interest. Don't force her to do things she doesn't want or isn't ready for.


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know that I can offer tips, but I can share my experience with you.
We adopted a dachshund mix almost 2 months ago. He instantly bonded very strongly to me. I am used to dogs, and I showed him a lot of affection. My husband is not used to dogs, never had them around, and he just wasn't as natural as I was with him. He still sits with my husband, but not for that long. After a few minutes, he will go back to his bed and just chill out. With me, he is attached at the hip. A real velcro dog. He will easily go on walks with me. When my husband walks him (and I'm home), Arlo will plant his feet and be really stubborn until he gets about a block away. If I'm away at work or something, Arlo is much easier to walk for my husband.
It isnt that he hates my husband, he is just super glue bonded to me. For whatever reason! 
I have read that dachshunds can be a really stubborn breed, and also hard to potty train for that reason. Arlo is definitely stubborn. He doesn't want to go out if it's too cold, and he will just plant his feet like no other. 

If I were you, I would feed him as many meals as you can, and keep working on the walks. Take treats with you and reward him for doing good. Reward him for letting you cuddle him, etc. Might help! 

Good luck!


----------



## dartrudes (Feb 26, 2012)

Gally said:


> First I just want to say your English is very good.
> 
> My advice is to start slow and at first try to do what she wants rather than what you want her to do. She may just not be a very cuddly dog so don't try to force her to be. Food, play, training and praise are great ways to bond with a dog.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, and she is a pretty cuddly dog she is always cuddling with my parents.
I'll try what you said though thanks a lot


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

This website is a great way to bond with a dog: http://www.doggiebuddy.com/topics/Trainingtopics/traintopic3.html - train the dog to do things for treats, will build a bond 

LOTS of praise, get down on the floor and tease her/him with toys and bully sticks and treats and be 'the fun one'!!


----------

